# Do you see golden in this dog????



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

sort of looks a little like one to me.... what in gods name happened to that dog?? it looks terrible :no:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

MotherHen said:


> Try to ignore the black awful skin and tell me what you see. God, could this be a golden??
> 
> 
> Animal Services NetPets
> ...


Unfortunately-yes, I think it is definitely possible. The head, body build and what is left of the coat sure looks golden to me.

I am not sure how they got brown and white as a color-that would not even be a color for a Lab/Chow mix. They are probably very confused by the terrible skin, poor thing.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. That one needs a warning. I wasn't prepared for that. And yes, the head looks like it could be golden to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, the build and muzzle shape could be Golden. Oh lord, he needs help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh that poor pup. He does look golden to me. I cant see chow at all in him. He looks even worse than poor Riley did from the mange. I hope someone can help this poor puppy. He looks very sad and in alot of pain.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

They may be getting the chow from the tounge. If its all black they usually think chow. But i think it looks golden too


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, especially the head. Poor baby!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How the heck do people allow dogs to get into such a disgraceful condition. I would say that this was once a golden. Poor baby!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh that poor little guy. From the coat, I'd say it could be a GR.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

it's just so heartbreaking.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry should have let you all know about how bad the skin problem was.

When I received this info my heart just fell to the floor. I myself could see golden...wanted more of you to see too.

Have someone that will be at this shelter today to look this poor little pup over. They have a rescue waiting to hear from her and hopefully we can get this pup pulled today.

Will let you all know more.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's possible, and gawd awful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Charlotte I hope they will be able to pull this pup and get him all fixed up. He looks so sad.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

The head definitely looks Golden to me. I would venture a guess that the poor thing has a horrible mange problem! Poor baby!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes I see Golden in him. Especially the gold fur.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

So whats going to happen to him?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is a update...the rescue will be pulling her tomorrow
Charlotte
(MotherHen)



she's a mess.....I can't tell if she's a puppy or what....I don't see chow but her skin is black but it could be from allergies or hypothyroidism....she's just a mess.


She wouldn't make eye contact and she trembled the whole time.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

MotherHen said:


> Here is a update...the rescue will be pulling her tomorrow
> Charlotte
> (MotherHen)
> 
> ...


Oh thank God! That has to be one of the saddest pictures I've seen come out of a shelter. To have her on that catch pole too...jesus, how horrible. Charlotte, do you know which rescue is taking her?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

So glad someone is going to get her. I think I'd be pulling her out whatever she was. The sooner she gets medicated the better. Poor baby. It's so sad to see dogs in such awful condition.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She looks golden to me also. But no matter, this poor baby needs a lot of medical attention and lots of TLC. It is unbelieveable anyone would let their dog get into this condition.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow I needed a warning for that one. That boy needs alot of help.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep.....looks like a golden to me.

It looks JUST like the one David Rosenfelt picked up in CA (and now has). That dog's skin was just as awful. It was mange. He (Junior the dog) now has a BEAUTIFUL coat. 

If it is mange, or thyroid........either can be fixed easily. Within a couple of months it'll look like a different dog!

Glad the poor thing is getting help!!


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, I know a dog with the same problem, she lives in my house. Fortunately, the treatment was succesful and it never got worse.
However, a golden I know has black skin too, they don't get her allergy under control and she looks very bad too (but not THAT bad)
I feel so sorry for this dog in the pic.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That poor baby- I hope she gets help, a home and someone to love her for Christmas, it is so sad.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Horrendous! To think someone had that animal as a pet and didn't get it proper medical attention. Pet owners deserve to be treated like they treat their pets (both the good ones and the bad ones!).


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

*Update*

Good thoughts for a sad boy....just received this update...Charlotte


My new foster guy was turned in to rescue today. He's at the vet's right now. Thus far, I'm told he is in worse shape than Miles. He is infested with ticks and is being tested, among other things, for HW and tick-borne diseases.

I'm sure he'll be under treatment/observation for a bit before he comes here so if you would, please keep this senior boy---who has seen the worst that humans have to offer---in your thoughts.

And no, this is not a good time for me to foster but we're shorthanded and I was not going to see this guy get the pink juice because he had nowhere to go.....sigh.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

*another update*

He has been given the name of Riley. Riley has tested negative for heart-worms.

All the blood work, skin scraping and other tests have yet to yield 
results. :crossfing Each small step gets this boy moving in the right direction.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you for saving this poor ole guy. His pals in Dallas are sending good thoughts and "woo-woos" his way.


----------



## rockgal (Dec 4, 2007)

Head and body and the color of the remaining fur suggest golden - holy cow is that what mange does to a dog? I've never seen such an awful looking case! Please keep us posted on his recovery!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am so glad he is getting the medical attention and love he deserves... it breaks my heart that anyone would let a sweet animal get into such a horrible state. its true he has seen the worst humans have to offer, but now he will see the best... and there is no level of forgiveness like that of a dog. i hope we will get an update in a few months and see how he has blossomed!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Dear Lord, yes. That is a Golden. Severely hypothyroid, it appears, hence the black, leathery skin.Perhaps even mange, as well. Poor thing.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't read all the posts but the skin gets like that with mange. The dog looks completely golden to me.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That poor dog - whoever let him get in that state deserves to be shot. He looks a goldie to me. Please please please keep us posted on this case.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep... It looks exactly like Diesel with no fur  This makes no sense to me ... IF YOU DONT WANT A DOG DONT GET ONE! This breaks my heart! Please, take good care of him!! He deserves the best, poor guy! And yes, keep us updated


----------

